# Pacific and China Documents



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2008)

To be fair and area to post documents on the war in the Pacific.

Enjoy and please feel free to add as I have few documents for this area.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Added a couple of more above.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Added yet a few more above.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 19, 2008)

Added a few more files above


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Micdrow


----------



## ppopsie (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks from my heart, Micdrow and other document contributors. I am now enjoying the reading but I wish 48 hours, instead of 24, a day!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2008)

Your welcome guys!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

Boy are these gona take a while to download

Thanks Micdrow!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Boy are these gona take a while to download
> 
> Thanks Micdrow!



Your welcome!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Added G-2 intelligence files above

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2009)

Added amphibious operations at Iwo Jima above,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2009)

Added a couple more above

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

You my friend have been one busy man today. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> You my friend have been one busy man today. Thanks for the info!



You're welcome VB, I have a lot of catching up to do since Ive been working alot as of late. Now I just need time to read all of them myself.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2009)

Added a bunch on Iwo Jima,

Enjoy and Merry Christams!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread is awesome above all of your collections, Micdrow.
Many thanks.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> This thread is awesome above all of your collections, Micdrow.
> Many thanks.



Your welcome, Hopfully I will get a few more in today!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 26, 2009)

Great posts, Paul! I'm loving the "Pacific - Air Target Maps"....thanks for collating and posting all of these.
Derek


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Added a couple of more.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2010)

Added photo's of the atomic bombing. Kinda intersting on first thread


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Micdrow.
I think this is a brave post from your side.

In case of the modern warfare of remote attacking from the hi sky, victims are invisible.
It has been harder for an attacker to understand how tragic it is on the ground.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow Paul, that's one of the better ones on the topic I've ever read. Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 5, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for sharing Micdrow.
> I think this is a brave post from your side.
> 
> In case of the modern warfare of remote attacking from the hi sky, victims are invisible.
> It has been harder for an attacker to understand how tragic it is on the ground.



Thanks Shinpachi, 

Its amazing what the power of the atomic bomb can do.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 5, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow Paul, that's one of the better ones on the topic I've ever read. Thanks!



Thanks VB!!!


----------



## otftch (Dec 6, 2010)

Great stuff. Thank you, but I have a problem and maybe someone can help. The larger files cut out in mid-upload and i get an error message. Any ideas ? (Files over 20Mg)
Ed


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2010)

otftch said:


> Great stuff. Thank you, but I have a problem and maybe someone can help. The larger files cut out in mid-upload and i get an error message. Any ideas ? (Files over 20Mg)
> Ed



Hi Ed,

Your welcome, As to your error Im sorry Im not sure what to say to fix this problem as I have never had it.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Added the Ryukyu Islands document to the first thread.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2012)

Tons to download now. Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Tons to download now. Thanks


 
Your welcome!!!


----------

